# Make your own dog snuffle mat



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been meaning to make one of these for Tilly after seeing the videos on you tube & picked up the holey rubber mat in B&Q today



Don't know how to post here but I have a video of her "snuffling" for the hidden treats on my fb page here:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=548473181922912



Quite a success I think, only took a couple of hours


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been meaning to do that too, yours looks fab!

How much fabric did you use? I'm not sure how much to order


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

wannabe dogowner said:


> I've been meaning to do that too, yours looks fab!
> 
> How much fabric did you use? I'm not sure how much to order


I believe.... from the videos that 1.5 metres is enough, I had loads of scraps that I used so only cost me the mat (which was £5)

The pile of strips in the photo was only half, I think I used about 220 strips to go through every hole & just did them straight across the rows, putting each one through the previous hole & tying it through the next.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I made one of these, but when I'd finished it it was massive and quite heavy... the dogs enjoyed it but I couldn't really clean it and not really suitable for the washing machine so I'm afraid I said goodbye to it after a while! Am tempted to try again with a lighter mesh on the back though so I could wash it.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> I made one of these, but when I'd finished it it was massive and quite heavy... the dogs enjoyed it but I couldn't really clean it and not really suitable for the washing machine so I'm afraid I said goodbye to it after a while! Am tempted to try again with a lighter mesh on the back though so I could wash it.


Yes it is quite heavy... I guess you could cut the mat in half for a smaller dog or like you say find something lighter. I just thought when mine gets manky I'll untie the fleece & start again with clean. I didn't double knot it, just tied it once so should be quite easy to untie. Not that I can see myself having the patience to do that over 200 & something holes!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> I made one of these, but when I'd finished it it was massive and quite heavy... the dogs enjoyed it but I couldn't really clean it and not really suitable for the washing machine so I'm afraid I said goodbye to it after a while! Am tempted to try again with a lighter mesh on the back though so I could wash it.


I had an idea this morning when I was washing up for an alternative..... sink protector mat, that would be very lightweight!

Quest Sink Mat | GO Outdoors


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Thats so good! A happy pooch!
Would there be only my daft labrador that would pull it to bits? Hehehe


----------



## Kelsey&milo (May 15, 2017)

can anyone tell her what stuff i need to make one of these


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Kelsey&milo said:


> can anyone tell her what stuff i need to make one of these


It tells you at the top of the page.
Basically you need a rubber mat with holes in it and about 1.5 metres of fleece fabric in your chosen colours. It sometime works out cheaper to buy fleece blankets and cut them up.


----------



## Kelsey&milo (May 15, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> It tells you at the top of the page.
> Basically you need a rubber mat with holes in it and about 1.5 metres of fleece fabric in your chosen colours. It sometime works out cheaper to buy fleece blankets and cut them up.


do you know where i can get the stuff online


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Try Amazon.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Doggiedelight said:


> Thats so good! A happy pooch!
> Would there be only my daft labrador that would pull it to bits? Hehehe


No, I've never even thought about doing one because I know Brock would rip it apart...it's his favourite thing to do, lol


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

tabulahrasa said:


> No, I've never even thought about doing one because I know Brock would rip it apart...it's his favourite thing to do, lol


Dillon would suck it to death.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

My Nan used to make rag rugs,(in the 40s and 50s). She used sacking as a base.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Great ideas, what about an anti slip bath Matt? That would be lighter too  could be cut in half for smaller dogs or just makes two!


----------

